# New 2015 Bonez IN Stock (Cat, Scorpion, spider, small rat)



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Ghoulies and Zombies rejoice new bonez styles have arrived!!!!!!!!!

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2015-Or...ween-Prop-Horror-Animal-Undead-/391195658312?

Introducing the Bonez Cat:


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

The Scorpion(Okay we know they don't really have skeletons but they look cool)

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2015-Or...121?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b15142ab1


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Small Spider

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2015-Or...230?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b151465b6


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Small Rat

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2015-Or...635?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b1514480b


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

A set of all three

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2015-Or...417?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b15147229


----------

